# A little beginning



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

wow! you better keep going, I'm hooked!


----------



## horseluver2435

Haha, maybe.  If I manage to think of more!


----------



## horseluver2435

A little bit more:
For now, though, she needed to sleep. The morning would come soon enough, and then she would be turned out, all by her lonesome, in a small paddock that was right outside her stall. It was a nice enough field, with plenty of grass, and weeds, and a few trees for shelter if she chose not to return to her stall.
Out the window her head went again, this time to shoot a glance around the pasture. It would, she thought, be a nice place to raise a foal. As far as she knew, at least. She wouldn’t have minded growing up here. For a racing stable, it was a kind, generous place, always thinking of the horses needs first. And it never ran horses in races that were too advanced for the horse.
Several champions had ran for the stables, and a few had been born here. Maybe, she pondered, my own foal will be a champion. Before she could dwell on these thoughts much longer, however, lights began to flicker on, and horses started to return to life. Her chance for sleep had been missed.
A young man, shorter than most, but mature for his younger age, approached her stall, carrying a bucket of grain. He clucked to her, trying to gain her attention and trust. It would not be lent out easily. 
He did have grain, though. So for now, he was her very best two-legged friend. Knowing how humans enjoyed hearing the gentle nickers when horses were presented with food, she blew at him, letting out a low whinney and a small snort. 
“Easy, girl. Excited for breakfast? You look a little tired, girl, you get enough sleep?” His babbling meant next to nothing to her, but the low sound reassured her all the same and excited her even more for the bounty awaited her.
On most days, she was given her grain in her stall, then a flake of hay, and then she was turned out to forage. Today, the young man teased her out into the open with the bucket of grain, and no hay was laid out. She was somewhat disappointed, but was sure it had something to do with…the foal.
While she began to munch on the crunchy oats, the man (whose name, unknown to her, was Taylor) pat her neck and finger-combed her mane. Next he left momentarilly, and returned with a large winter blanket, which he threw over her and buckled on.
Meanwhile, she was left wondering how much longer she had until the foal was born.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

really good!! My only question is, they wouldn't try to get a foal whom the planned to race if the mother didn't have the confo to race right? I may be wrong though :/


----------



## horseluver2435

Hmm...perhaps a good point. I don't know much about Thoroughbreds and racing though- I just watched Dreamer and had the 'theme' of racing stuck in me, so yeah...


----------



## HollyLolly

You could have it that the mare was born too early which stunted her leg growth, but wouldn't be a genetoc thing she could pass onto her foal... i dunno if it's possible for a horses legs to be stunted due to premature birth, but I spose it would do so that the story has no pot holes 

Great story so far by the way


----------



## horseluver2435

Hm, perhaps. Thanks for the idea. Maybe I'll write it in somehow. Or change it. Either way. And thank you. I've always been a little fascinated by Thoroughbreds, especially ones that race so early, and I've wanted to write a horse story for awhile. I had a burst of inspiration the other day and this is the result.


----------



## horseluver2435

A tiny bit more:
Days passed, then weeks. Soon three more months had passed, and a kind woman visited more frequently to examine the mare, and occasionally give a shot, or a new type of powder to be placed in her grain. 
The foal continued to kick. How much longer, she wondered constantly, how many more days before it will come? Though she had heard tales of dams being able to tell the gender of their incoming foal, she had not even the slightest inkling. 
She just hoped that the end would come soon. The kicks, though often, did not hinder her or pain her, but simply annoyed. He must be awfully strong, she thought.
A few days after one of the woman’s visits- she quickly realized this was the ‘vet’- a new horse came to the stable. She had been laying under one of the trees, attempting to catch up on her sleep, when the trailer pulled up. Curious, she pulled herself to her hooves and waddled over to the fence. 
The horse being backed out of the trailer was gray, unlike the rest of the racers at the stable. With a sniff, she informed herself of the horse’s gender- a mare, and older than her.
She greeted the mare with a gentle whinney, and they seemed to share a glance of trust. The gray was led into her pasture, and they touched noses, greeting each other properly. The innocence in their eyes was a wonderful quality, and everyone who saw them that day knew that they would be great friends.
And they were. No fighting ever happened, no major squealing or arguments, instead, they calming decided that since the gray was older, she should be the leader.
The people who had purchased the gray as a broodmare congratulated themselves for this wonderous idea. Little did the soon to be mother know, but the gray was to be a teacher mare- she would help raise the foal once it was born. Whether or not it would work remained to be seen, but the two mares acceptance of each other seemed to put some confidence in the people.
More days passed, bringing spring with them. And as spring came, the mare’s belly grew. Soon her fuzzy brown fur shed, and she returned to her normal shiny copper color. The gray shed the little winter fur she had, but retained her winter color.
The copper mare, still heavily bound with her foal, stared at the sun rising over the miles of fields and pastures that made up her home state. Suddenly, she began to shake. Her nostrils trembled as she let out a eardrum bursting neigh, and the gray raced out of the shelter of the trees.
An hour passed before any person was aware of what was occuring in the small pasture.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

looks good!! another senaio with her becomiing a broodmare is that she could have like, had a small fracture r torn a ligamint or something that disabled her to race but wouldn't be passed to the foal


----------



## horseluver2435

Mhm. That's what I thought about at first, and I think I'll go back and change it to that. What do you think of the third part? The birth scene is coming next, and I have to figure out exactly what I want to happen.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

hmmm..well, you could make it where, um, like the birth sak gets stuck and the foal can't breath. or maybe she could birth prematurly with twins. hmm....


----------



## HollyLolly

Your story is going really well 

Instead of changing it all, you could have her used as a surrogate broodmare. So the foal wont have any of her genetic material. They do it often with racers, where they take the best mare's and stally's embryo, but emplant it in another mare, so the good mare can still race. 

And a good thing could be, when the foal is born, the mare senses it is not her baby, even though it came from her and has her smell. Just and idea


----------



## AKHorseeGal

Wow, this is amazing. You are such a fantastic writer. I love how the story is descriptive but it still has pace. Please write more, I'm totaally hooked. :lol:


----------



## ivorygold1195

awesome job shelby!! i agree keep writing!!!


----------



## horseluver2435

:lol: Thanks everyone!  The next part (as I'm sure you can tell) will be the birthing scene. However, I've never seen a foal being born, so I'm not quite sure how to describe it! So please don't hate me if it's horrible!


----------



## horseluver2435

Here it is. I didn't even attempt to describe the birth, since I knew it would be horribly done.

She was moved back to her stall, now clean of all but the rubber matts below her. A small amount of straw was brought in, as well as a bit of hay, in case she was hungry. She was, however, nowhere close to entertaining the thought of food. 
Around and around the stall she went, looking similar to a carousal. Every so often she’d stop, paw at the straw and the air, then dash off again, for another few rounds before she’d stop again.
Soon every person, horse, bird and mouse in the barn was aware of what was happening. The foal was finally coming. All the long months of waiting had paid off for the copper mare, and though she was afraid, and more than a little nervous, she was excited. And so were the people.
“Great mother…the father’s won tons of races- he’s retired now though…”
“Shame…he was great…the mother’s still racing?”
“Oh, yeah…that’s why they chose this one to have it- the mother can keep racing- keep bringing home the money!”
Laughter, then silence as they observed the mare. She had begun to lay down, and stay down. Though the mare had no idea of what was happening inside, with her soon to be born foal, the people had many words for what was going on. She attempted to tune them out, but a few broken phrases wandered in.
“Contractions…water broke…soon…”
Suddenly, a great pain inflamed her belly, and she let out a loud, angry sound, somewhere between a whinney and a squeal. The pain was greater than anything she had ever experienced, especially as time wore on. The people immediantly lost their minds. They rushed into the stall, they poked and prodded her, everything became one swirling vortex of choas. And then, before she even knew that her foal had touched the ground, and took in it’s first breath…
Darkness and peace overcame her.


----------



## HollyLolly

Great story! I'm keen to hear more! Hehe thanks for using one of my ideas


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

reqally good!! I like the idea of the suragot mother


----------



## gaitedlove_9

As you probably know horses that are too short can't race, or aren't given that chance so turning her into a broodmare was a good choice. Her dad could have it and it skips a generation - this happens a lot since genes are very unpredictable. Since she has superior bloodlines her father and stallion she was bred with could have long spindly legs. My mare has shorter legs but her foals have been tall. Its nothing to worry about.


----------



## gaitedlove_9

Also if the foal is large the birthing moments could be too strenuous on the mare and she could die from too much or the foal could've ripped something inside her as it was struggling to get out. Complications coming right after birthing can be brought up. Colic kicks in sometimes and they die soon after. Research helps!


----------



## horseluver2435

Hope you enjoy. I'm accepting critique at any time. 

A small, gangly foal lay in the straw, looking bedraggled and miserable. It has brown, darker than the mare who gave him birth, but still a bay. Bright white spilled down the front of it’s face, shortening to a trickle and then tapering off alltogether. It’s copper muzzle proved it was a bay, and then on it back leg, one tiny white sock.
It was also a little colt. A little colt, whose life would be tumbled and confused, and would not rest for a moment. He would need bravery and courage, as well as a steady temperment. 
As soon as possibly, the copper mare was moved. She would never again see her stall, the foal she had fostered, or the world again. The people were deeply saddened by the loss, but these things happened. And they were prepared. 
The gray was led in immediantly, and she seemed to know what she needed to do. A long pink tongue stretched out to rasp at the colt’s fur, and she attempted to warm him up. He weakly raised his head, and stared at the gray horse standing above him. His stomach growled, and he decided it was time to get up.
But how to work these long, giraffe-like legs? One after another, he hoisted himself to a standing position, looking like a puppet with it’s strings cut. He couldn’t smell what instinct told him to smell out- milk.
The people came inside, calling words he couldn’t understand. He lifted up one leg, and promptly fell over. The people gently lifted him up, and guided him to a strange object that smelled faintly of milk.
Next, they tried to place the object in his mouth. He started to back up, and fell over again. This time, the people let him get up on his own, and this time he allowed the strange object to be inserted into his mouth. His instinct allowed him to suckle at it, and his hunger vanished. 
The people quickly realized how fast of a learner he was, and how calm and confident he appeared to be. He allowed the strange, rubbing material to be placed over his face, and he learned how to walk easily, to back up, to stand still when a kind lady came to visit, and to not get in the gray mare’s way.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

awww, they took away the fake mommy.  so sad. good tho!!


----------



## horseluver2435

The grey mare was wise, and knew to teach the colt all she could. How to look for understanding in the scariest of situations, and how to trust that the people wanted the best for him. 
When he was a yearling, they began to teach more complex ideas to him, and the gray mare always reminded him to be calm and accept the strange and unusual. 
A cold, harsh tasting piece put into his mouth, and then he was given a handful of grain. Everyday, he had to keep the piece in his mouth for longer and longer, and less grain was given to him until he would stand, complacent, with the bit in his mouth. 
Next, they put a saddle on him. This was most confusing of all- what was he to do now that such a heavy item was on his back? But, to his great surprise, he could easily walk around with it strapped down to him.
Finally, a person was placed on top of the saddle. The weight was not too great, nor did it stop him from moving, but it was frightening to be directed around by someone he could not see. The person soothed him though, babbling to him in the strange language that he, for the most part, did not understand. Certain words he had learned, others the gray mare had taught to him- the cold piece between his teeth was a ‘bit’, the strange object on his back a ‘saddle’, the shelter he went to every night a ‘stall’, food was ‘grain’ and ‘hay’, drink was ‘water’ and material that was buckled around his head while in the pasture was the other young ones was a ‘halter’.
But most other words were just noise, endless but soothing when spoken in a low, kind tone. The man who ‘rode’ him the most was always calm and kind, and the colt enjoyed their runs together. 
The people, however, did not seem to approve. They always shouted when they watched him run, and screamed at the man when they were through. 
“Faster! Push him!” they’d call, and the man seemed to ignore him. He knew that the colt could go no faster without causing harm to himself or the man. And if he pushed him any more, the colt would break. And the man would be to blame, even if he was following the orders of the people.


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl




----------



## HollyLolly

Wow, this story is so good, keep going  By the way, what happened to his surrogate mummy? Will she be brought back into the plot?


----------



## horseluver2435

First off, thank you everyone who has commented- you guys keep me writing. Secondly, I thought I should explain- the surrogate mother died during the colt's birth.  Sad, but it was necessary.  Third (ly?) I will try to get some more up tonight.


----------



## horseluver2435

The colt enjoyed the running so very much. To stretch his long legs, to thrill in the victory of winning against his own shadow, to finally have fun. Though his bloodlines were great, and his colthood wonderful and kind, he was not fast enough to win. But the people tried. Powders in his grain, special types of oats and hay, great blocks of strange taste, and even visits from the kind lady, who poked him with odd objects that smelled of places far away.
Although she was not his mother, the gray mare cared for the colt so much. She wanted him to know this, and for him to know that he had a place in the world, even if he couldn’t race. 
Little did the horses know that very soon, the colt would discover this for himself.
The morning of his first race, he was dozing in his stall, waiting for hay and grain to be brought in. Instead, the man who rode him and trained him led him out of his stall, and into what the gray mare called a ‘trailer’.
Am I, he wondered, going to race?
Indeed, he was.


----------



## ivorygold1195

Heheh you used indeed!  This story is awesome!!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

hmm...i wonder what'll happen next...??


----------



## HollyLolly

Ooh, sorry, I was a little tired when reading the other night 



> As soon as possibly, the copper mare was moved. She would never again see her stall, the foal she had fostered, or the world again. The people were deeply saddened by the loss, but these things happened. And they were prepared.


Haha, can't believed I missed that! :lol: Can't wait for the next part of the story, it's fantastic!


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

No more??? C'mon, I'm diein' here!! lol!!


----------



## horseluver2435

The ‘trailer’ lurched ahead, and he felt himself nearly fall over. He wasn’t ready, he was nervous, and scared, and suddenly fel like a very young colt.
The people were anxious to get there and the horse was much more afraid with every jolt of speed they put on. He stood quite still, however, for he was even more afraid to see what would happen if he moved.
Finally, they arrived at the racetrack. He was slowly backed out of the trailer, and his hooves met solid ground at last. He took a deep breath, and waited for his stomach to go back to normal- but before it could, the man who always came to run him was hoisted onto his back, and the horse was turned toward the track.
A burst of excitement hit him straight in the gut, and he felt like he could run for miles. The other horses near him were excited as well, and had just as much confidence as him- the confidence that made him want to win.
“Easy, there. Save yourself for the race.” Not even the man’s voice could soothe him today, and quite suddenly the youngster hopped forward, hoping to convince the man to steer him towards the others- he wanted to race.
“Whoa, easy…” Now the man’s voice sounded a bit nervous, and the horse realized though he was excited, the nerves that had struck him in the trailer were back. He could hardly breathe.
He didn’t have much longer to wait, though. A loud, booming sound came down from above, startling the horse, and the man urged him forward. They walked, along with other horses, to a strange, large object, where horses were being trapped into small spaces.
The horse didn’t like this at all. He refused to take another step, until the man smacked his back with a whip.
“Go on.” The man’s voice was firm, unyeilding, and direct. The horse knew what he wanted, he just didn’t want to do it. But, knowing his purpose was to please the people, he walked forward into the small space.
He instantly regretted doing so- inside was tight and claustrophobic and not at all pleasant. Before he could prevent himself from doing so, he let out a shrieking cry, and attempted to back up. This was not possible. 
He panicked again, and went forward. This was not possible either, and finally he just stood, still as a stone, until a loud bell was rung, and the front end popped open.
Out onto the track the horses burst, and he lept forward with little warning. The man immediantly began to whip at him, and he jolted forward, trying his hardest to catch up with the other horses. The energy that jumpstarted him was now straining to get lose, and his legs flashed out and he pulled himself forward, faster than he had ever ran, and he was breathing heavy and was hardly aware of the person on his back,
And that’s when, out of nowhere, something slammed into him, flipping him over, and then a there was a bright flash of light, and then, all went black.


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Wow girl this is really good!!


----------



## horseluver2435

Thanks! I hope you like- it's about your horse!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

heheh I know


----------



## xoSonnyLove1234

This is really good shelbs~!


----------



## ivorygold1195

OH NO!!! He fell down!! This is sooo good!!!!!!!


----------



## farmpony84

pretty good! I like it.


----------



## horseluver2435

Thanks everyone!


----------



## AKHorseeGal

You're doing great, keep it up! x


----------



## trIplEcrOwngIrl

looking good, I hope you continue!!!


----------



## horseluver2435

A short time later, though for the colt it seemed eons later, he came to his senses. The world around him seemed much too loud, and bright. Sight was fuzzy at best, but he could hear everything. Voices, and clicking noises, and his head felt ready to explode.
“He’s awake,” said a calm voice near his rear end. “I think he’s okay.”
“Okay? How could he be okay? The other horse…”
“Yeah, well the other horse wasn’t just flipped over. Besides, this boy’s a fighter.” His vision began to sharpen, and he realized he was still on the track. The vet was crouching next to his face, and there were many other people around his body. He panicked.
Up he lept, testing his legs for the strength and security needed. Slowly, he felt steady, and more than ready to escape. Carefully, the colt picked his way forward, and the vet grabbed onto his bridle.
“Whoa, there, buddy. Just because you look okay doesn’t mean you are. Stay put for a sec.” Her voice was concerned, and the young gelding carefully looked at her eyes. They were wet, and a fair amount of liquid was dripping from them. Certainly, something was terribly wrong. 
 Now, more than ever, he wanted to leave the race and never return. He wanted the comfort of the gray mare, and some nice dry hay, and the man who never once left his side. 
 The man. Where was he? The only familiar face he had seen was the vet’s, but the colt was positive that the man had to still be here. He had been riding him, after all, and cared so strongly for the colt that he surely wouldn’t leave until he knew of the colt’s safety.
 “Where’s Taylor?” asked a young women who often had spoken to the man. Was this the man’s name? Taylor? The colt tried to understand, to hear the meaning being the seemingly random babble, but the gray mare was so much better at it. She had not taught him enough to keep up with the women’s conversation.
 “The ambulance took him,” said the vet, her voice low, and raw with emotion. “He hit his head pretty hard. And Honor…Honor fell on top of him.”
 That was the colt’s name, the one he recognized at least, and he knew the words ‘fell’ and ‘him’. Had he really fallen on the man? He hadn’t meant to, not in the slightest. But it seemed that way.
 “What about the other horse? And the other jockey?” The other woman’s voice was not quite as concerned, or at least, she didn’t project it as much as the vet. “Will that be considered liability against us or them?”
 The vet simply glared at the women, sending out waves of anger so strong that the colt was unnerved. He danced at the end of the lead line now clipped to his halter, which the vet had placed on him somehow without his recognition.
 “The other horse has already been put down, the jockey managed to jump off before the horse hit Honor. I can’t even believe you. A horse is dead, your jockey could be dead, and all you care about is your goddamn reputation. I’m sick of it. And I’m sick of you!”
 All throughout the vet’s tirade, the colt stood stockstill. Though he did not know what she was saying exactly, the underlining meaning was clear. The vet did not like the other woman at all.
 “Fine,” said the woman calmly, “quit. You’re banned from my stables anyway. I’ll send your check in the mail.”
 Honor glanced at the vet. She pursed her lips and spoke clearly and strongly. 
 “Keep it. Instead, let me take Honor. He’s not meant to race anyway, and you know it. You pushed Taylor into this race with a horse that was never meant to be on a racetrack.”
 “Take the horse. If he’s as poor a racer as you say, then I don’t need him in my stables. I never want to hear from you again.”
 With that, the woman walked off. The vet hugged Honor’s neck, stroked his forelock, and whispered endless comfort. The adrenline rush had finally worn off, and he ached all over. 
 He just wanted to go home.


----------



## Brochams MIlkyway

wow this is awesome im hooked an nice to see its based on a real story
keep it coming


----------



## horseluver2435

Thank you very much!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

Squeeee I lov this!!!


----------



## horseluver2435

I'm majorly excited as for how this is going!


----------



## ivorygold1195

This is aewsome!!!


----------



## HollyLolly

Going really well, I didn't expect that at all (the vet having him i mean), can't wait to read more!


----------



## horseluver2435

Thank you!


----------



## horseluver2435

It's been forever!  Here's some more though!

 Instead, he was led away from the direction of the trailer and the track. He was on a collison course with a large building- a barn. Suddenly afraid of everything that had occurred, he locked his knees, and braked.
 “Honor,” said the vet, quietly. “You have to come with me, boy. We’re going to get you in a stall, and then to my home. But you have to come with me. I promise, I’ll get you some food, and some water, and you can sleep. Just follow me.”
 Her voice, soothing to his ears, sounded like water flowing. It made him feel every bump and bruise on his sore, battered body, and made him trust her. He took a few steps forward, then waited for the vet to lead.
 “Atta boy,” she whispered, petting his neck. The touch was unexpected, but welcomed. He glanced at her face again, and noticed once more the liquid. What was it doing, dripping down her face? Why were waves of sadness, anger and pain flowing from her? And what, exactly, had happened on the track?
 They made their way towards the barn, where the vet called out. 
 “Tessa? Tessa, I’ve got…I’ve got myself a horse.”
 Out from the shadows, leading a black filly, was a young girl. She glanced over Honor, her eyes critical and judgemental. She led the filly to a stall and unclipped the lead rope, then turned back to the vet and Honor.
 “That’s the horse that just was in the accident, isn’t it,” said the girl. It wasn’t even close to a question, and Honor felt confused. Accident? He wanted to know what had happened now, more than ever.
 “Yeah. He’s mine now. Becca just fired me. I took Honor over the $10,000 I would’ve had coming in the mail.”
 “You’re crazy,” said Tessa, shaking her head as she took Honor’s lead. “Crazy! He obviously can’t race, not after-“
 “I lied. I told Becca he isn’t suited for racing, and truthfully, he isn’t good for these big races. But locally, we might have a shot. He’s got heart. He could be great.” Honor listened, and understood little. He was just so, so tired.
 “I still say you’re crazy.” Tessa led him into a stall, unclipped the lead and unbuckled his halter. “But he can stay. I’ll talk to my dad. Grain’s in the bin over there, and there’s hay outside.”
 Tessa turned to leave, and shot over her shoulder-
 “He can’t stay for long though.”
 The vet turned and looked at her. 
 “Neither can I.”


----------



## ivorygold1195

yay! i was waiting for more! hah its goood!


----------



## horseluver2435

Thanks! 

 The vet quietly moved around the stable, scooping out grain, measuring, weighing and serving up the oats and hay. She filled a bucket of water from a spigot outside, and placed the bucket in the stall for him. He looked up from his meal, his belly full, but mind questioning. She stroked his neck, pet his nose, and finally, sat down next to his pile of hay.
 “You poor boy,” she whispered. “You poor, poor boy. But you’re mine now. I won’t let you go. You understand?”
 He trusted those words. He trusted her. And he listened as she spilled her heart out to his wide open ears. 
 She told him of her life, her home, and her animals- a old, graying Quarter pony that would be his companion. Her dreams of racing, given up when she was told she was too tall. And how everything would change now that they were a team.
 All those words that meant not a thing, yet he was calm and comfortable. Peaceful, even. Though he had no way to describe it, that’s what he felt. Peace.
 The vet slept outside his stall that night.


----------



## horseluver2435

The vet slept outside his stall that night. While Honor himself slept only a few hours, she seemed to sleep the entire night through. Having her there was a constant comfort for him, and somehow, he trusted her more than Taylor. He wondered, as horses will, what she was called.
 Dawn came slowly, but did arrive, and with it came Tessa, back from wherever she had slept. She took notice of the vet dozing in the aisleway, but did nothing, choosing to instead begin her feeding of the other Thoroughbreds in the stalls. She weighed and poured grain into buckets, and sectioned off two bales of hay. Then she moved to the stalls, feeding each horse. 
 Honor looked at each horse- chestnuts, grays, blacks and then himself, a bay. When Tessa passed, he let out a whinney, hoping that she would bring him at least some fresh water. Through the night he had dropped bits of grain and pieces of hay into it, and now it was nearly impossible to drink. But she ignored him, skipping his stall altogether.
 He swished his tail, annoyed. Turning, he walked to the back of his stall, gazing out the covered window, waiting for food and water. He stood for quite some time, listening to Tessa feeding and watering all the horses but him, and occasionally hearing a bird or two outside. Finally, the vet seemed to wake. 
 “Uh…” she moaned, stretching. “Tessa, what time is it?” She began to stand up, then glanced at her wrist.
 “Tessa!” she shouted, spooking Honor. He jumped slightly, then whipped around to look for the source of the noise. She turned, saw that she had frightened him, and opened the stall door.
 “Sorry, boy. I didn’t mean to scare you there,” she explained, stroking his nose. Tessa came over and said, “I didn’t feed him. And you guys have to be out by tonight.”
 “I know, I know. And thanks a lot, you couldn’t have changed his water?” She sounded at the least bit angry. 
 “You’re not paying me to feed him, in fact, you’re not paying me at all. So no.” 
 The vet sighed, and reached for the water bucket.
 “Listen, Mandy, I’m sorry you got fired and you’re stuck with a horse that you can’t really afford to have now, but unless you start paying board, I can’t let you stay.”
 “I know, Tessa, it was pure luck that you had an empty stall today, and I will definitely be out by this afternoon. But will it be okay for me to leave Honor in here while I get my trailer over here? If I leave now, I’ll get back here in about hour. Maybe an hour and a half.” Honor listened, vaguely recognizing the word trailer, which was synonomus with moving, or leaving. And he finally knew the vet’s name- Mandy, Tessa had called her.
 “That’s fine. You should probably feed him before you go though,” she mentioned, starting to leave already. 
 “I know. I’ll only give him a flake of hay though, and some grain- I’ll save another flake for the ride over, is that ok? And thank you, Tessa. Have your dad send me a bill, or just tell him to take it out of his next vet bill.” Mandy sounded a little more confident, more sure of what she was doing this morning, and her steady voice certainly comforted Honor.
 “Okay, I’ll be sure to tell him. You get going- I’ll change his water and give him what- a half scoop of the protein mix? And a flake of hay.” 
 “Yeah, that’s perfect, thank you so much. I’ll be back soon- bye Honor,” she called to him, latching the stall door and leaving the bucket in the aisle. She blew Honor a kiss, which he found an odd gesture. He wasn’t even sure what it meant, but she seemed overly happy in doing so.
 Tessa waited until Mandy had left, then took the bucket out to the spigot, where Honor could hear running water. This made him desperately thirsty, and he started to whinney until she returned.
 “Relax, spazzo,” she said, opening the door. He rushed at her, and she rewarded him with a smack to the nose. Jolting backwards, he let her put the bucket down. Then, gulping a mouthful, he watched her as she prepared a flake of hay and a pan of grain. He ate and ate, filling his stomach and making him hyper. He wanted to run, or at least be turned out so he could walk around. But this was a racetrack, and such a place was far away.
 Munching on hay kept him busy for the hour and half Mandy was gone. In that hour, he had drank much of his water, and his hay was nearly gone. Many horses were being tacked up for training or riding, and Honor felt anxious for his next time to run. Surely that’s what Mandy and himself would be doing together?
 Finally, Mandy arrived. Before departure, she mucked his stall and cleaned out the pan and bucket, then swept out all the loose hay. Honor hovered around her while she did this, pacing and swinging his head about. Every time she caught him doing so, she would grab his halter and intone, “NO.” He wondered why- at least he was keeping himself occupied.
 “Alright,” she said after the stall was ***** and span. “We’d better get going, right?” If Honor had understood, he would’ve agreed, most definitely. But for now, he just waited as she hooked a lead rope to his halter and led him out of the stall. Tessa appeared outside.
 “Took you long enough,” she commented as they walked past.
 “I was cleaning out the stall, thanks very much, so you wouldn’t have to. I left the bucket and the pan in there, but I washed them both out,” Mandy explained, making Honor halt. He did not appreciate this. There was a whole world out there, and he was too full of energy to stand around.
 “Oh. Thanks. Well, you’d better get going. My dad said he’d rather take the money out of the next vet bill, if that’s okay.” 
 “Sure, that’s fine. You’re right though, we should get going. It’s a good fourty-five minutes to my house, and it looks like rain.” The humans both looked at the sky, and Honor sniffed at the air. It certainly smelled like rain.
 They said a few more words, Honor impatiently waiting, and then Mandy led him to the trailer. Remembering the ride here, he shook in fright. She noticed and tried to calm him.
 “It’s okay, boy. Don’t worry, I’ll take the ride nice and easy.” As kind as her words were, they did next to nothing for his nerves. She got into the trailer and tugged on the lead. 
 “Come on,” she called. He stood stock still. Wouldn’t it be better, he thought, to simply stay here? Mandy reached for the hay in the manger, and waved it in front of him, just out of his reach. Honor began to doubt his fears- after all, there was hay in the trailer. How bad could it truly be?


Wabam, giant block of text. It feels so good to be writing again!


----------



## EquestrianHollywood

LOVE!! Shelbs you are brilliant.


----------



## horseluver2435

Thanks girl!


----------

